# Any Kubota RTV 500 users out there?



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

Thinking about purchasing a RTV 500 Kubota to add to my arsenal. Going with a boss 5'6" v blade for front. I wish I had the room for a 900 or an 1100 but the aisleways I need it for makes the 500 my only option width wise. 

Just looking for some real time experience / tips. Never had a setup this small. 

Thanks! Alf


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

alfman said:


> Thinking about purchasing a RTV 500 Kubota to add to my arsenal. Going with a boss 5'6" v blade for front. I wish I had the room for a 900 or an 1100 but the aisleways I need it for makes the 500 my only option width wise.
> 
> Just looking for some real time experience / tips. Never had a setup this small.
> 
> Thanks! Alf


Never used one for plowing but a local shop has one they use for push cars around and IMO the thing is a turd. Way under powered. Does have a plow but they don't use it much.


----------

